# BIOS Update Ident-Tool ?



## dune911 (17. September 2002)

Gibt es ein Programm, das den Typ und Hersteller
eines Mainboards ausgibt? Ich hab mal von irgendwie
sowas geleasen in Zusammenhang mit BIOS Update...


----------



## Nanaki (17. September 2002)

ein tool kenn ich zwar nicht, aber auf dem mainboard müsst doch was stehen, oder?


----------



## goela (18. September 2002)

Schau Dir mal folgende Seite an. Dort findest Du mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie Du das BIOS bzw. Motherboard identifizieren kannst!


----------



## dune911 (18. September 2002)

schau ich mir mal an, danke


----------



## dune911 (18. September 2002)

hab übrigens auch ein programm gefunden:
ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/ctsi/ctbios15.zip


----------



## goela (18. September 2002)

Stimmt ja! Das Progrämmchen von der c't! Werde wohl langsam alt!


----------

